# Internships and Work Visas



## bennyj22 (Jun 14, 2014)

hello there,

A friend of mine says it's very hard to secure a job in SA (cape town specifically) when you
are outside the country (I am from the UK). But if I was to travel to SA he is also saying that you can't transfer your tourist visa to a working visa whilst you're in the country (even if you were offered a job while there). So I feel a bit stuck here.

He recommended trying to get an internship... and then whilst doing the internship see if you can secure a job. But does getting an internship before I get to SA even secure me a work visa? Or is it the exact same thing as having a tourist visa - which would then require me to leave the country and apply for work visa even if I were to be offered a job.

I have a bachelors an masters degree from a respectable university in the UK and I'm very worried about being able to find work in Cape Town (I have a couple years work experience at the international level also). Any help on this would fantastic. 

Cheers


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

My understanding is with internship you need to be on a valid Study VISA. A study VISA allows you to work only if it is 20Hrs/week or less. 

With a tourist visa you are just that a tourist. You cannot get formally employed on a tourist visa.

If you are outside the best shot of getting a work visa is by applying for a Critical Skills Visa which does not require an employment offer letter. You just need to have your profession be one oh those listed and have or more than 5 years of experience and you can try to apply.

Thanks


----------



## bennyj22 (Jun 14, 2014)

So I need to get a study visa to be able to get an internship? How do I get a study visa if I'm not studying?

And i only have 2 years of work experience as I said.


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

It's either that or you get a Work VISA. Internships are mostly done by students, isn't it? If you are A foreign student in SA and you want to do an internship you should be on a valid Study visa or you have to apply for a work visa. That is my understanding. I am not sure of any other way of doing it.

If you are coming from outside just for internship, I am not sure what VISA you would need but most likely a Work Visa. A study visa just for internship? Certainly no.


----------



## bennyj22 (Jun 14, 2014)

Hmm, no offence Skilled but you don't sound very sure, but thank you for trying to help.

Does anyone else have any input?


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

Ok then..

Just check out this link. 

*South African internship permit option 1: The 11(2) Visitor’s Visa/Permit with authorisation to work in South Africa.*

http://www.initiateimmigration.com/internship-visa-permit-south-africa/#.U7vNf7UybrY


----------



## bennyj22 (Jun 14, 2014)

So can I or can I not apply for a work visa while on an intern visa when in SA?

The same goes for the volunteers visa.

My main question remains - if I were to arrive in SA on a intern/volunteer visa, can I apply for work and then translate this visa to a work visa? Or do I need to leave the country (like you do if you go in on a tourist visa)?


----------

